# Remington 7 1/2 BR Primers



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Kdog is desperate...  Anyone out there willing to sell some of these primers??? People in the business are telling me that they may not be available at all in 2009 

Thanks in advance for the consideration.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Primers are SCARCE right now! Looking around, virtually ALL of the distributers show backordered. I'm in a bind myself. 
Good luck kdog.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

KDOG!!!!
I found some on Gun Broker! Only 5 hours left. These bidders are nuts. It is up to $200 for 2000 primers.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =126702671


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks spanker, but I think I'll pass on that bidding. Too rich for me!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

At that cost you might as well be shootig a cci #35 primer.


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Yo Dog,

I bought 2300 yesterday off gunbroker from a dude in Florida. Cost me $92 for the first thousand, and $65 for the remaining 1300. Shipping included. Dang near 7 cents a piece. Its a whole new world...

Btw, I did the first round of testing with H335 yesterday out of my AR with those 40gr noslers. I was shocked to see group sizes DECREASE as velocity increased. I'll post some pics this week. I didn't actually measure the groups but they were on 1" square target paper and Im guessing the 28+ gr loads were in the half MOA range with a bipod (not my crazy mechanical rest and leather sandbag under the stock). The <28gr loads were north of an inch, maybe two! The pics will tell the story. More later, and good luck with finding primers.

PS--Have you tried a divining rod?


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

JeffinPA,

My AR is also and H335 fanatic. Its all I have shot for about 4 years and always with 40 or 50gr Vmax. As I understand it, H335/H322 and VV n133 are THE go-to powders for the .223.

Apparently to the benchrest crowd and some of the other super-knowledgeable varmint reloaders out there, if one of these wont shoot in your AR, you might as well use if for a tomato stake in your garden.

Kdog, I am constantly on the SR primer lookout and I currently have some 3000 BR4s on back-order at Cabelas. The rates are good but you might have to wait a bit. If I find anything else, I will let you know here. You know where to find me otherwise and if you stumble accross any that you're not gonna buy, call me and let me know and if you PM a phone number, I will do the same. :beer:

Jaybic

P.s. If we have to order them, we could split the hazmat fee and get by cheaper yet. Just a thought.


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey JB,

I've read lots of good things about 748 and Varget too. I have a pound each of those, and really have no reason to try them now. The 335 meters like water--awesome. The only bad thing about it, (and its not really a bad thing) is when I accidentally fail to seat a primer, it makes a terrible mess under the shell plate of my press.

I loaded up another 50 yesterday, and plan to do a bunch more for this weekend.

Any of you guys know where I can find a used Dillon Super Swage 600?

At retail I think I'll just sell my primer crimped brass rather than invest in a $100 swager to fix them.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Jeff,

Sounds like the 335 is working great for you. Are you loading it in both a .223 and a .204?

The primer situation is crazy. I may be going to Gunbroker myself if I don't come up with any soon.

Jay,

I would be interested in sharing an order/shipping if Cabelas comes through for you. Please let me know when the time comes if you are still interested.

Thanks guys for the replies!


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Still haven't been home long enough to get those pics posted, but I will.

The dude I bought the primers from backed out of the deal. Said UPS told him he couldn't ship them without a hazmat certification? Never heard of that. Maybe he found someone that was willing to pay more lol. At least he refunded my paypal.

I'm just gonna backorder them at Cabelas and start the waiting process.

As for .204 I still haven't loaded any, but I plan to over the summer.


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's those pics. .223 AR 18" bbl, LC brass and Federal primer. 40gr Nosler Ballistic Tip and H335 powder. No evidence of pressure, and all cycled fine. Loaded just long enough to fit comfy in a 30rd PMag. The Sierra V6 Suite software lists 29.1gr of H335 as a max load. Didn't chrono it yet. All shots taken from a bench, using a bipod, with nothing under the stock at 100 meters. I'm sure I could have significantly tightened the groups with my mechanical rest and leather sandbag under the stock.

This was with 27 grains H335 powder









This was with 27.7 grains H335 powder









This was with 28.4 grains H335 powder









This was with 29.1 grains H335 powder


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Jeff,

Thanks for posting the pics. Your AR really shoots well. I can only hope that my ordered Volquartsen has the same ability.

I would be very curious as to the muzzle velocity of your 29.1 loads if you have the ability to check it some time. My .223 (Tikka Bolt) chronos at over 3700 fps with a 40 gr bullet using Benchmark powder.

Ken


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Ken, I had the chrony with me, but when I went to assemble it, I discovered I've lost one of the rods that hold up the sun shade 

Any idea where I can get a rod, cheap?


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Jeff,

I'll bet the company will ship one to you ASAP NC. That's a bummer when stuff like that happens.....


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a small stash of election signs (all republican, of course) in my basement, and I cut a section out to replace my missing rod. Ingenious.

What wasn't so ingenious, was leaving the 9v battery for the Chrony back at the house.

I think its a sign. God doesn't want me to know how fast these things are flying...

I'll try again later this week, and report back.

*sigh*

Jeff


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Chrono:.........$200 - $500.00
Rod from Republican :wink: sign:........Ingenious
9 volt battery:.............priceless :lol:


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

I stuck a two pack of 9 volts in the shooting bag. That won't happen again lol

Hopefully Sunday I'll get some data, assuming I can juggle the mother's day plans.


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

wewww heww! I got 2400 of them tonight!

*doing party dance*


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Kdog,

Yesterday afternoon, at 2:58p, I got an email from MidwayUSA that Rem 7 1/2 primers were back in stock at $27-ish per thou. I added 5 thousand to my cart, clicked on express checkout (they already have my card info, etc), and bang, error message. Called immediately, and the chick on the phone said the entire planet was on their website right now, trying to buy some, which was causing severe server stress, and errors like I was getting. She tried to order manually for me over the phone, and just that fast, they were sold out.

Crazy...


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Jeff,

Thanks for the update. This primer-mania is indeed crazy. I wish that all retailers would limit the number to each purchaser until this settles down. People are truly hoarding this stuff, and who can blame them.

If you do ever get the 7.5 primers, I know where you could unload 1,000 of them :wink:


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

I had earmarked a thousand for you!

The local guy up in Phoenixville, PA (French Creek Outfitters) had Feds and CCIs in stock when I was there on Saturday. I asked how much, and he said $3.99/hundred. I asked how much for a sleeve, and he said 400 max per customer, and that's why he had them.

I didn't buy any.

Check out my ad on eBay. Yes, this is really me  Log in and read the questions and answers. They're hysterical 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0396436897


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

JeffinPA,

Just a quick note to tell you I got 1,000 Rem 7 1/2 primers. Thanks for thinking of me for some, but I'm OK (for now)!

Gotta go,
KD


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Roger that, Kdog. Good deal, and happy reloading!


----------

